# Help with my engine!!



## JoeyMurder (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, I was driving on the interstate and my engine started making some nasty sounds. It sounded like the headers weren't getting oil. Anyways, there was a wire and a small attachment hanging off the bottom of my car on the front passenger side, by the wheel. I think it was a connection for the oil. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong? I'm not car savvy, so please forgive me if my terminology isn't all accurate. I think it could be the oil pump but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

What kind of nasty sounds, could you describe them?? I do not think that it is the headers not getting oil, the header does not get oiled.


----------



## JoeyMurder (Dec 4, 2006)

it pretty much sounds like the pistons are going to shoot through the engine. also for whatever it's worth the car overheated really bad when that happened.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

If you are overheating, it might be something with your cooling system. Check the water pump, that is the only thing I can think of that would make that kind of noise.


----------

